# Rustic camping on a lake.



## Chad (Feb 14, 2000)

Hello,

Looking for leads on rustic campgrounds that are on smaller lakes. Planning to do some fishing/camping weekends this summer.
Northern L.P. preferred, but always open to suggestions.

Chad


----------



## shadow7663 (Feb 24, 2004)

Try the Rifle River Recreation Area. Its Near Rose City and has always been one of my favorite places to camp. Its a huge state park and has alot to offer. I have seen deer,fox,raccon,and turkeys all just out side of my tent with the lake in the backround. Its hard to beat that


----------



## Northwoods (Jun 18, 2004)

Get a copy of the Michigan Recreation & Camping Guide published by the DNR. And look under Michigan State Forest Campgrounds & Pathways. There is a map showing the location and a description of each campground, and what it has to offer. These are rustic campgrounds(outhouse/hand pump water) that are available on a first come first serve basis. You select your campsite, then fill out a registration form, put the fee in an envelope and place in the deposit tube. I think they are also listed on the DNR website.


----------



## upnut (Aug 31, 2004)

If you want remote...Culhane Lake, in Luce County; if you don't want to drive that far...Pickeral Lake in the Pigeon River State Forest. Another resource might be michigan interactive.com...Scott


----------



## Chad (Feb 14, 2000)

Thanks for the info.

Chad


----------



## pdkpotocki (Aug 3, 2004)

tippy dam campground the campground is on the back waters some good wallyee fishing there


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

Ross lake in the U.P. in Schoolcraft Co..Real remote and rustic and the fishing is not that bad either.Worth the trip if you have more than a weekend to go up there.Also there is a few more small lakes that are within a few miles of Ross lake which also have small rustic campgrounds too,so that way if you wanted you could stay at one lake for a day or two then try another one for a few days.The other lakes would be Gemini lk,Cusino lk.And if you are into trout fishing you have the Driggs river,Fox river real close .there is a nice little campground right in the town of Seney that is right on the Fox river No running water but they have electricity.Hope this helps ya.

Ted


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

Reedsburg Dam: North of M55, about 4-5 miles west of Houghton Lake.
There's also one on the northwest shore of Houghton Lake.
Try here for other State Forest Campgrounds
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10365_10883-21791--,00.html


----------



## snakebit67 (Oct 18, 2003)

pm shametamer, he can give you the lowdown.

I printed the camping guide last year and did some weekend scouting before i decided. Put on about 700 miles in a weekend. would be happy to give you my observations.


----------



## goggleye57 (Dec 27, 2003)

I'd second the suggestion on Pickerel Lake near Vanderbilt, also Wagner lake National forest campground near Mio


----------



## Chad (Feb 14, 2000)

We have stayed on Tippy Pond for the past few years, and decided to try somewhere different.
I know it's not rustic, but we picked Black Lake State Park for our Guy Trip this year, as a fifth-wheel trailer was made available to our camping party.
All of the other ideas will be placed on the list of other places to visit.

My wife and I will be staying at Bodi Lake for a few days this summer.

It's kind of sad when my wife likes an air mattress and tent, and the guys want a trailer and electricity. Either way, I will be fishing.

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## upnut (Aug 31, 2004)

If that's Bodi Lake in Luce County, you're not far from a great day trip to Crisp Point Lighthouse. If you like lighthouses and wide expanses of white sand beach to yourself, go there!!! Remember, Lake Superior is cold any time of the year, but that might be welcome this summer! Enjoy...Scott...Also, make sure to take a good map(GPS) and use it, there's nothing out there but sand and trees for miles so be a little careful...Scott


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Chad,

Check out this book, I have it and I've found it very helpfull. I'd say his list is 75% rustic, 25% modern campgrounds.

Campgrounds


----------



## pops0955 (Mar 25, 2004)

My wife and I like to rough it in the UP, along the Superior Shore Line. There is a nice rustic campground just outside of Paradise, near Whitefish Point. You can follow the gravel road (more like a glorified 2-track) to Two-Hearted River. Tons of lakes in the area and a nice way to spend a day. :fish2:


----------



## Chad (Feb 14, 2000)

My brother and I stayed at Rainbow Lodge last June on a fishing/dirtbiking trip. It is a short drive to where the Two-hearted dumps into Superior. We caught quite a few rainbows at the mouth on crawlers.

We visited the lighthouse while we were riding. Harbor Lake was also pretty cool.

Saw a litter of fox pups playing and a black bear.

Very fun trip. Hoping to do it again this year.

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## upnut (Aug 31, 2004)

Sounds like you're familiar with the area! Enjoy...Scott


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

I once did a canoe trip out of Rainbow Lodge,they dumped us about 10-12 miles upstream.It was in August,I caught quite a few Brookies casting small Roostertails in the pools as we floated down.If I seen a nice hole coming up I would stop ahead of it so I could pull the canoe on shore,that way I could fish the hole for awhile verses just floating by it and only being able to make a few cast into it.I did keep a respectable limit that day of 10-12 inchers and released many others.


----------



## Chad (Feb 14, 2000)

If as goes as planned, there will be four of us going to Rainbow Lodge for a dirtbiking/fishing weekend around the third week in June.
I like the idea of floating and fishing the river, although we had a pretty good time fishing from the beach with a campfire.

Thanks,
Chad


----------

